# Dwarf gourami getting fat belly?



## mrsgoose (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi - I'm new to this forum but have had FW fish for many years. I have a 55 g tank heavily planted with water wysteria and doing very well. I have a school of 14 bloodfin tetras, 3 giant danios, 1 bala shark, 2 sparkling gouramis andone dwarf gourami. Lately I've noticed the dwarf gourami looks to have a very distended abdomen. I will try to get a picture later... he is eating well and acting normal, but looking at him straight on his body is sticking out almost half an inch on each side right behind his gills! Is this normal? Is he just fat or could there be some kind of internal parasite?
Any help appreciated! I will get a pic as soon as I find my camera.... haha.
TIA


----------



## Danzig (Mar 14, 2007)

Have you noticed if its been pooping at all?. it could be a sign of dropsy.


----------



## mrsgoose (Jan 9, 2007)

Huh - I actually haven't noticed one way or the other if it's pooping. It acts normal, is swimming well and generally hasn't changed behavior. I've attached some pics. Its scales are kind of standing out too, where it's the most bloated. Is there anything I can do?


----------



## 247Plants (May 10, 2006)

Yup I used to raise dwarf gouramis ans this is really really common with them....

Eventually your fish will bloat up real bad then when its time is close it will turn white....

It was passed on to my apistos also so I would put it into a quarantine tank. 
Im really starting to think about nuking my aquarium because the cost to treat such a big tank nearly knocked me over when I researched it.


----------



## triple red (May 27, 2005)

looks like dropsy...:icon_frow 
it is sometimes treatable when caught right away....but usually you wont notice it until it is already too late


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I think it's a he so no chance of him being gravid (full of eggs).


----------



## mrsgoose (Jan 9, 2007)

247Plants said:


> Yup I used to raise dwarf gouramis ans this is really really common with them....
> 
> Eventually your fish will bloat up real bad then when its time is close it will turn white....
> 
> ...


Yikes - that sounds awful! How long does he have? It's been about 2 weeks or so. Should I worry about my other fish? What IS it??
ugh...


----------



## joejoeg (Jan 11, 2007)

dropsy is a bacterial infection , my opinion is it is by far the mostly repulsive looking sickness. how long does it have ? 10-15 minutes before its in the freezer there is apparently no great treatment for this fish. best way to put it down is in a zip lock bag half filled into the freezer. gets cold so quick they dont notice and pass out.


----------



## Lupin (Nov 21, 2006)

There are lots of things that are associated with dropsy, not just bacterial infection. This will include damage of internal organs, infestation of internal parasites, bad food quality, etc. There are lots of debates surrounding the idea of euthanizing a fish. I won't touch that subject. Far too many people will often agree or disagree with several methods suggested. Clove oil and vodka may be just the thing I can suggest.


----------



## mrsgoose (Jan 9, 2007)

joejoeg said:


> dropsy is a bacterial infection , my opinion is it is by far the mostly repulsive looking sickness. how long does it have ? 10-15 minutes before its in the freezer there is apparently no great treatment for this fish. best way to put it down is in a zip lock bag half filled into the freezer. gets cold so quick they dont notice and pass out.


I'm not sure I understand what you mean by 10-15 minutes. The fish has looked like this for at least 2 weeks now. I don't htink I'll stick it in the freezer just yet... but, I am leaving the tank alone for a few days next week, so if it dies then and the other fish nibble at it, could that make them sick?
thanks...


----------



## Lupin (Nov 21, 2006)

mrsgoose said:


> but, I am leaving the tank alone for a few days next week, so if it dies then and the other fish nibble at it, could that make them sick?
> thanks...


Without knowing what exactly caused it to have dropsy, simply yes.:wink: I would remove and euthanize it as soon as possible. The question is why leave it to suffer? Also, leaving the corpse to be eaten to the fish is simply a matter of spreading disease if that case is indeed a bacterial case and increasing the ammonia level.

Once there is protrusion of scales, I doubt the chances of fish surviving is still quite high.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

I've experienced this as well. No cures bhut it only seemed to have affect the labyrinth fish as the other white clouds and embers seem unaffected 

Epsom salt did not seem to hasten it's deadly result


----------

